# 8 String Ebony/Spruce Baritone Build



## MColoma (Nov 7, 2014)

Im currently building a Baritone based on the Taylor 8. Here are a few progress pictures. You can check out other instruments I've built on my website or facebook page

The wood selection is engelmann spruce top with ebony back/sides and yellow rosette/trim.








[/URL]

27 inch scale length ebony fingerboard with yellow fret markers

[/IMG] 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MColoma (Nov 7, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

Hand planing the top to thickness







[/URL][/IMG]

Carving Braces







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting - I'll be following this one.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Subscribed! What's the yellow material? Dyed something-or-other?

Mike


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Interesting. Looking forward to seeing the build progess. I've never read of ebony being used for back and sides. Is there any particular reason why you're using it this time?


----------



## MColoma (Nov 7, 2014)

Progress pics...








[/URL][/IMG]

Joining the back plates with rope and wedges







[/URL][/IMG]




Slowly getting the inlay on the back of the instrument finished...hundreds of scalpel blades later...







[/URL][/IMG]

Glued and shaped the headplate 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

- - - Updated - - -

The yellow lines are coloured purfling fiber I get from Michael Gurian in Seattle. I prefer it to the pressure dyed maple as the colour is much more vibrant and it bends well


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

MColoma said:


> Slowly getting the inlay on the back of the instrument finished...hundreds of scalpel blades later...


snip



> Glued and shaped the headplate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the Art Deco vibe I'm getting from this instrument. Please keep us informed!

(I have played a couple of guitars built by Michael Gurian -- wonderful instruments.)


----------



## MColoma (Nov 7, 2014)

*finished!*

I have completed the guitar! 








[/URL][/IMG]

Dovetail







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Packing it up 








[/URL][/IMG]

video of the completed instrument 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws5sNdvWurs


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: finished!*

Wow!!! Very unique. It's making me a little crazy I can't play it!  

That ebony is really different , and sounds fantastic.... For some reason I expected it to be super DARK sounding haha!


----------

